# Newbie wanting to get the beach body look



## billy_111

Hey everyone,

I've just joined this forum, hope its got lots to offer :high5:

Anyway, my names Billy, i am looking to basically tone my body, build lean muscle and go for a beach body look.

I currently weight appoximately 147 pounds, 5ft 7inches in height. I don't have a lot of muscle mass either :axe:

Soooo, i joined a gym and i am now on a weights program, but don't think it's going so well as i can't see much of a difference after 4 weeks!


----------



## justheretosnoop

4 weeks? It's gonna take a lot longer than that i'm afraid matey.

Has somebody given you a programme or is it one you've designed yourself?

Anyway, welcome & enjoy!


----------



## billy_111

Haha, i know that and i don't mind the wait as it will be worth it 

I was given a workout and that was for 3 days but i decided to take matters into my own hands and extend it to 4 days after being advised by a few trainers.

This is my workout:

*Monday - Upper Back and Biceps*

- Pull ups

- Pull downs

- Dumbbell rows

- Bent over rows

- Seated row

- Reverse fly

- Dumbbell pullovers

- EZ preacher curls

- Standing cable bicep curls

*## Superset ##*

- EZ bar close arm curls

- Hammer curls

- Concentration curls

*Tuesday - Legs and Lower Back*

- Leg press

- Dumbbell bench lunges

- Bar squat

- Front squat

- Dead lifts

- Calf raises

- Seated leg curl

- Calf extension

- Kettle bell swings

- Plank

*Wednesday - 25 minute Treadmill run AND Abs*

*Thursday - Chest, Triceps and Forearms*

- Incline bench press

- Barbell bench press

- Dumbbell pullovers

- Pec Deck Butterflys

- Cable Flys and Cable punches (Superset)

- Dips + Narrow push ups (Superset)

- Exercise Ball Push Ups

- Dumbbell Wrist Curls

- Cable Wrist curls

- Rope pushdown

*Friday - Shoulders AND Abs*

- Shoulder Press Machine

- Shoulder Press Front (4 sets)

- Shoulder Press Behind Neck (4 sets)

- Dumbbell Upright Row

- Rear Dumbbell Lateral raises

- Standing Lateral Raises

- Ab Exercises

*Saturday - Football*

*Sunday - Rest*

I added the extra cardio days in as i felt like the weights days on their own were not enough. I don't mind adding an extra day for weights to make it 5 so feel free to alter the workout as you please, i do not mind at all!

Do you think that workout is good for me to stick to, to get what i want to achieve?

Regards,

Billy


----------



## justheretosnoop

I can talk a half decent game but putting it into practice is another matter so i'll leave somebody else to comment on your training regime.

As per your other thread though, you really do need help with your diet. You're hardly taking anything on board as it is. Your body needs fuel no matter what your goals!


----------



## justheretosnoop

He's got the DL's on a Tues along with his squats but cant see any shugs which is bad. I'm with you though, my gut feeling was he's doing way too much. I'd defo be looking towards full body routine's at this stage, there's no need for the isolation.


----------



## billy_111

I see what you mean.

And are you referring to this workout:

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html

I did feel as if i was doing too much for a beginner, think because i've never done it before i feel as though if i do lots and lots of weights i will achieve my goal quicker! But after waking up i realised that is just wrong.

So from what you guys are saying, firstly i need to add shrugs 

Secondly, when you say 2 day split, do you mean going to the gym 3 days a week? So like Monday, Wednesday, Friday?

Also how many days Cardio would i need to do?

Thanks again..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Yeah, that's the workout. You could do worse than speaking to Cal direct in all honesty, from his posts on here and his website it looks like he's extremely clued up (not sure about his profile pic though?! Ha)

A 2 day split is when you basically split your body in half and train one half on day one and the other on day two.

All of this really does depend on your current stats, how serious you are and what you want to achieve from it all. There's so much info available on these forum's and the net in general that when starting out it can be extremely baffling. I would honestly get in touch with someone like Cal, get the basics ironed out and go from there.


----------



## billy_111

Think i might just get in touch with Cal to see what all the fuss is about 

Will let you know how it goes..


----------



## London1976

Did your PT give you that routine Billy ? If so he don't know what he's on about mate. FAR to many exercises, and your routine is all over the place. I won't go into detail cause it will take me for ever, why seperate days for upper and lower back ?


----------



## crazycal1

bump for later


----------



## Sully60001466868008

Welcome to the bodybuilding knowledge pot Billy!!!


----------



## billy_111

London1976 said:


> Did your PT give you that routine Billy ? If so he don't know what he's on about mate. FAR to many exercises, and your routine is all over the place. I won't go into detail cause it will take me for ever, why seperate days for upper and lower back ?


My PT gave me a 3 day workout actually, which was split like so:

Tuesday: Back & Biceps

Thursday: Shoulders, Chest & Triceps

Friday: Legs

Those 3 workouts had about 7/8 exercises each. The reason i decided to go one step further and increase the number of days and the workout itself was because i wasn't feeling like I'd just had a workout after doing a session.

I thought the more i add and the more days i go i would be in a better position and see results quicker. However after reading up on forums i have realized this is not the case :der:


----------



## billy_111

Sully6000 said:


> Welcome to the bodybuilding knowledge pot Billy!!!


Thanks pal! :clap2:


----------



## crazycal1

fcuk lol i cant remember what you asked me billy..


----------



## justheretosnoop

He just needs putting on the right road once and for all Cal. He's eating naff all and his training routine is far too full of things he doesn't need.

I think he's concerned about putting weight on given he eats nothing and trains for England so perhaps wants to look at a lean bulking period before cutting/maintaining.

Does that sound about right Billy?


----------



## jakal2001

fleg said:


> Welcome to MC. First of all your doing way too much for a beginner. You only want to train a 2 day split for example look for thecrazycal's full body workout and stick to a programme as such for a few months.
> 
> If you aren't feeling it off 5 days in the gym your doing something wrong... Rest is growth so go for a 2 day split.. Also no dead lifts? No shrugs?
> 
> Gotta say don't like this routine fella.


x2 ................................


----------



## crazycal1

firstly get drinking homemade shakes.

mug of oats blended..shot of protein, nana, natty yoghurt, milk or water and soem peanut butter(a dollop)

3 of them a day with in between meals that are clean and hi protein moderate in carbs.

chicken sald sarnie and pint of milk...

can of tuna avec milk and an apple maybe..2 if ya like...

big handfull of nu8ts (oooeeer!) last thing with some more milk.

dont expect to be able to do portions instantly..

as i try to explain cycling your training you must do the same with you food..


----------



## billy_111

Hello guys,

First of all, Dorsey thanks man you've explained that bang on! 

Cal, thanks for the homemade shakes advice. What do you think about the training?

I'm thinking of doing full body training for a few months (3 days a week) inline with 2 days of cardio to balance things out..

What do you think?

:becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop

Pleasure. So, with what you've learnt so far on this thread alone give us an example of what your diet's going to be like now?

Re training: do Cal's full body workout Mon/Weds/Fri then play footy at the wkd and you'll be set mate - that's MORE than enough for the time being. In all honesty Cal would prob say start with just 2 days but I know you wouldn't listen just from talking to you already! Just remember, muscle can not grow/develop without rest. Don't train on consec days or if you're still aching from your last sesh and make sure you're getting 8 hrs sleep per night minimum.

Btw, I keep forgetting to ask...are you doing all of this because you've got a holiday coming up in a few weeks or something? Because I hope you know this wont happen over night mate. You need a 12 month + plan in your head now, majority lean bulk then look to cut ready for next summer.


----------



## mightymariner

Hi,

Most of it has been said but if you didn't feel it on the 4 days training then you are not training hard enough. As a beginner you have to take it easy to start with but they only way a muscle grows is by constantly forcing it outside it's comfort zone. That last rep really must be the last you could do with good form.


----------



## crazycal1

i`m just gonna say if youre working hard less is more.

i`m getting results training a dude whose 43, 19 stone, 5"8 sleeps for 2 four hour kips every day and starts work at 1 am.(he needs to see his kid)

if i suggested 2-3x a week training i`d send him over the edge due to his horrendous workload and lifestyle.

this is a dude whose tried everything..

he`s lost half a stone in 4 months and probly gained just as much..

he`s extremely muscular but of course has a big belly..

15 stone would be realistic for him.

any lower and he`ll need a tummy tuck..

he looks however smaller than he`s ever looked and ive known him for over 10 years and his weight has fluctuated from 17-20 stone..

now looking at getting bloods done as his training is going better than any other client progress wise as his cardio is nailed and has been for months aand is diet on what i call forum level standard lmao..

altho he hasnt got ai spreadsheet :wink:

yes of course i`d like to see quicker progress but his lifestyle and job are unfortunately set, and i`ll be able to get an independent perspective of the results from another client who`s a surgeon(his boss did my back oddly enuff)

anyhoo less can be more...

but of course that always applies to some other bugger...

if you wanna be like the man you gotta train like the man..

yeah tis late lol..

watch this space tho.


----------



## billy_111

Dorsey said:


> Pleasure. So, with what you've learnt so far on this thread alone give us an example of what your diet's going to be like now?
> 
> Re training: do Cal's full body workout Mon/Weds/Fri then play footy at the wkd and you'll be set mate - that's MORE than enough for the time being. In all honesty Cal would prob say start with just 2 days but I know you wouldn't listen just from talking to you already! Just remember, muscle can not grow/develop without rest. Don't train on consec days or if you're still aching from your last sesh and make sure you're getting 8 hrs sleep per night minimum.
> 
> Btw, I keep forgetting to ask...are you doing all of this because you've got a holiday coming up in a few weeks or something? Because I hope you know this wont happen over night mate. You need a 12 month + plan in your head now, majority lean bulk then look to cut ready for next summer.


I think franki3 has suggested a good meal plan, see below:



> Meal1 oats and a shake
> 
> Meal2 5/6 egg omelette
> 
> Meal3 shake and banana
> 
> Meal4 chicken/steak with rice or broccoli/sweet potato
> 
> Meal5 shake with a handful of nuts
> 
> Meal6 anything with protein ie:chicken/fish are good with veg
> 
> Meal7 casien shake with maybe some cottage cheese or peanut butter


I may edit this slightly but once i get it approved from you guys i'm going to stick to it :becky:

In regards to Cals full body workout, yes i will most probably be doing it 3 times a week, Mon/Wed/Fri and then Footy on the weekend, and no its not because of a holiday or anything i've just joined a gym that i FINALLY like and go to 3/4 times a week..

I used to be at fitness first a few year ago but i left because i had absolutely no idea what i was doing so this is now my chance to stick to a plan and see results just like you said after 6-12 months or even more.

I have asked a question about the Meal plan in the other thread so i can undertand when to have those meals and what type of food i am eating when talking about Protein, Carbs and Fat..

But I know what you mean Dorsey, it takes time and dedication, i am willing to wait to see results it'll be worth it!!


----------



## billy_111

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m just gonna say if youre working hard less is more.
> 
> i`m getting results training a dude whose 43, 19 stone, 5"8 sleeps for 2 four hour kips every day and starts work at 1 am.(he needs to see his kid)
> 
> if i suggested 2-3x a week training i`d send him over the edge due to his horrendous workload and lifestyle.
> 
> this is a dude whose tried everything..
> 
> he`s lost half a stone in 4 months and probly gained just as much..
> 
> he`s extremely muscular but of course has a big belly..
> 
> 15 stone would be realistic for him.
> 
> any lower and he`ll need a tummy tuck..
> 
> he looks however smaller than he`s ever looked and ive known him for over 10 years and his weight has fluctuated from 17-20 stone..
> 
> now looking at getting bloods done as his training is going better than any other client progress wise as his cardio is nailed and has been for months aand is diet on what i call forum level standard lmao..
> 
> altho he hasnt got ai spreadsheet :wink:
> 
> yes of course i`d like to see quicker progress but his lifestyle and job are unfortunately set, and i`ll be able to get an independent perspective of the results from another client who`s a surgeon(his boss did my back oddly enuff)
> 
> anyhoo less can be more...
> 
> but of course that always applies to some other bugger...
> 
> if you wanna be like the man you gotta train like the man..
> 
> yeah tis late lol..
> 
> watch this space tho.


Thanks for your reply Cal,

I am basically planning on doing your workout 3 times a week because if only do 2 times a week i'd probably feel if i'm not doing enough :nod:

Then i will do 1-2 days of cardio. Lets see how things go after a few months :high5:


----------



## crazycal1

right then "re" mask..thats why i dont do long answers..

you cool billy...

you want results or you want to pander to you ego?


----------



## billy_111

Lol i want results allright! 

Trying to form a decent nutritional plan and then i'm good to go...


----------



## crazycal1

then take on board what the guys are telling ya bud...


----------



## billy_111

Thanks Cal and everyone else 

I will let you know how my progress is...


----------



## crazycal1

i pretty much know what your gonna do and what progress you make and how quick already dude


----------



## billy_111

So if i stick to your workout, and a good nutritional plan, how long would it be before i see noticeable results?


----------



## justheretosnoop

I would personally say because you're just starting you should start to see decent results within the first 4-6 months, good enough to know you're heading in the right direction anyway. Get to the 9-10 month point, start cutting and by this time next year I you'll be alot happier than you are now.

Try not to take your top off and look in the mirror every day though!!


----------



## billy_111

Lol, made the mistake of doing that yesterday 

Yes 4-6 months sounds right, i have been going for 7 weeks on my own anyway, so from tomorrow i could start the new program and see how to go from there.

Also, whats the best way to record my progress?

By the way didn't realize you were from the Midlands, i was up there meeting some relatives yesterday in Birmingham, went to a place called "Weston-s-Mare" with the kids, don't think I'll be going there again! lol


----------



## crazycal1

the way youre gonna go about it i suspect you`ll make less than maximal gains..

harness you ego dude.


----------



## billy_111

TheCrazyCal said:


> the way youre gonna go about it i suspect you`ll make less than maximal gains..
> 
> harness you ego dude.


How do you mean I'll make less gains?


----------



## crazycal1

> I am basically planning on doing your workout 3 times a week because* if only do 2 times a week i'd probably feel if i'm not doing enough*


you grow when you rest dude.

assume you have sh1t recovery and then add...

assuming you have recovery of arnold is a common mistake and then youre always playing catchup with a recovery deficit.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Weston-S-Mare is down by Bristol, not Birmingham!!!!


----------



## billy_111

Dorsey said:


> Weston-S-Mare is down by Bristol, not Birmingham!!!!


I know it's past Bristol, but the guys in Birmingham were referring to it as your "local beach" lol


----------



## billy_111

TheCrazyCal said:


> you grow when you rest dude.
> 
> assume you have sh1t recovery and then add...
> 
> assuming you have recovery of arnold is a common mistake and then youre always playing catchup with a recovery deficit.


Thanks for the advice pal, your a legend!

I'm starting this workout from tomorrow


----------



## billy_111

Hey TheCrazyCal,

Referring to your workout where you mention the following routine to be trained 2-3x or even every 3rd day, doing 3 sets of 10 with the same working weight, final set being to failure:



> deads-alternated with squats each workout.
> 
> bench press
> 
> close grip pulldowns
> 
> calf raises
> 
> military press
> 
> bicep curls
> 
> crunches
> 
> triceps pushdowns.


Do i need to follow the above or the 2 day split that you have mentioned which is this shown below:



> squats
> 
> bench
> 
> dips
> 
> calves
> 
> gripwork
> 
> deads
> 
> chins
> 
> military press
> 
> biceps
> 
> abs


----------

